# Would you or have you?



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I am just wondering if you would try new things in hopes that your partner likes it? Do you tell them ahead of time or just suprise them? If you had and it either ws a success or a epic fail. What was it?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I have and I always get the response... "Well now... where did THIS come from?"


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i just do it....unless its something that takes work from both of us, like a set up with food, but new, or oldie but goodie, just go for it.

i always ask later if he liked it, what the level of pleasure was it, would he like it again...some things get rave reviews..other moves are good to so-so...those never have a comeback, unless its buy his request.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to try new things. I have a very good imagination. Some things go well, some don't.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Trying new things can be fun. Depending on what it is, a new thing may or may not be discussed beforehand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

It depends on what it is. If it's a new position I want to try out, and it's not going to hurt or anything... I'll just spring it on her.

If it's something that requires preparation (costumes, toys, location, etc.)... yeah that's getting discussed up front (at least to some degree).


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I could paint my butt flourescent orange and teach my willie to whistle "dixie". Won't make any difference to the ice princess.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

We discuss things first. Sometimes, that kinda backfires tho. I have learned that sometimes, a spouse will agree to something, just to make the other spouse happy, or to shut him/her up. Even when there is no intention of using these ideas or things. They agree, just to end the conversation.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

If you read MMSL, Athol Kay estimates that roughly a third of what he tries is a success (I think this is defined as fun and both would try it again at some point). I think the takehome message is nothing ventured nothing gained, and that just because it doesn't work isn't a reason to try nothing else.

However, if your partner is extremely suspicious of the source of new ideas, or responds badly to suggestions that are even a little outside their comfort zone, you may need the determination of Edison to succeed.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

My husband will just tell me he wants to try something new. We are comfortable with asking each other for new sexual experiences. After all, we are best friends and lovers.


----------

